# gravel grinder tire of choice????



## mosinglespeeder

hey guys, i am a cat 4/masters racer, mtb singlespeeder, so I have been around the block but have a question

what is your tire of choice for gravel road grinders? I currently have a couple of long endurance races coming up, am new to the gravel road races, and like the ritchey speedmax

do you guys have a better tire choice, and what tire size do you like??

thanks in advance
dano


----------



## martinot

the super tough ones (not really race worthy) are Conti Gatorskin and Schwalbe Durano. Race quality tougher ones will be Conti 4-season, Schwalbe Ultremo DD and Vitto Pave. And then there are others. I race these type of races on tubies: Challange Paris-Roubaix, Vitto Pave, Veloflex Roubaix/Arenberg. I'd go wide for these conditions - 25mm+. Again, there are many more tires.


----------



## BlueMasi1

My gravel grinder currently has Conti Tour Rides, probably to heavy for competition, but good for riding on gravel. I would check out Schawble Marathon plus and Specialized Roubaix Pro and Armadillos.


----------



## strathconaman

Tires, like terroir, require local knowledge. Is your race all gravel? Some singletrack? Shale? Thorns? Is there going to be a neutral support car or will you be out there on your own?


----------



## Jay Strongbow

strathconaman said:


> Tires, like terroir, require local knowledge. Is your race all gravel? Some singletrack? Shale? Thorns? Is there going to be a neutral support car or will you be out there on your own?


Exactly. I use Vittoria paves for the gravel roads (and regular roads) that I ride around here but I wouldn't say they would be great for any gravel road.
I've seen gravel roads that are nicer than tar roads and by the same token I've seen some I would hesitate to ride a mountain bike on.


----------



## martinot

I've been on Challenge P-R and Veloflex Arenberg on stuff one would not even call part of the road race and luckily had no incidents. Of course, it can always be worse - run over shredded glass or nail field but common there has to be some sanity about where races are organized. For me the main thing was low pressure and therefor tubbie. Races of some 50 + miles with 20+ miles over gravel, pathols, roots, sand... forest paths. The rest solid tarmac. Guys on clinchers were flatting all over but not all. Some buddies of mine were on Contis 4-season 28 and made it through no problemos.


----------



## Kemmelberg

I used the Panaracer Ruffy Tuffy for a 100-miler on gravel last year. It was plenty resistant, but in a couple of muddy sections had no grip because it is essentially a slick. If money were no object, I would definitely ride wide tubulars.


----------



## mosinglespeeder

strathconaman said:


> Tires, like terroir, require local knowledge. Is your race all gravel? Some singletrack? Shale? Thorns? Is there going to be a neutral support car or will you be out there on your own?


thanks for asking, because most of the guys around these ozark parts are running mtn bikes, 29rs. I am running a cross rig, so tire choice is a big question

the first race is 150miler, my second is dirty kanza 200
the surface is all dirt road, gravel, some sharp rock and nobody around here is running Pave' tires, no tubies at all, and the race organizer even recommended 40c or greater.

Thanks again, it helps to see what you all have done


----------



## tiflow_21

After trying a number of different sizes and brands I've ended up with ritchey speedmax pro 35c on my gravel bike for the past few years. It seems if I go much wider than 35 I feel slower, any skinnier and I end up more beat up. I live in the midwest where the gravel is usually pretty decent, until they lay big stretches of new gravel... for those conditions the wider the better.

Always looking for something better, but haven't found anything better yet. Was really interested in the clement ush 35, until I saw how pathetically skinny they were for a 35c (what gives?.. PDX are huge).


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

Kenda Happy Medium, Clement X'Plor.


----------



## martinot

mosinglespeeder said:


> thanks for asking, because most of the guys around these ozark parts are running mtn bikes, 29rs. I am running a cross rig, so tire choice is a big question
> 
> the first race is 150miler, my second is dirty kanza 200
> the surface is all dirt road, gravel, some sharp rock and nobody around here is running Pave' tires, no tubies at all, and the race organizer even recommended 40c or greater.
> 
> Thanks again, it helps to see what you all have done


In this case none of the tires I mentioned will do. You need indeed some tough wide threads buddy. best


----------



## Stuballz

Challenge Almanzo 700x30


----------



## hatepavement

Marathon Mondial 40's set up tubeless


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

Bruce Gordon Rock n Road if you have the clearance.


----------

